# Need Levamisole or Panacur



## Tay690 (May 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I have 5 new baby clown loaches and one has already died of what I believe is internal parasites...it was paper thin and refused to eat

The other 4 are very active and gaining weight very quickly...but one is smaller in size and today is refusing to eat

I believe he might have the same thing

He's completely ignoring frozen blood worms and refuses to eat the Jungle Anti-parasite food ... and I don't want to kill it...but I don't want it infecting the healthy fish also

I was wondering if anyone knows a place in the GTA (or even outside in ontario somewhere) that I can get either Liquid Levamisole or Panacur

I'm having an extremely hard time finding either of these meds...and short of driving up to a farm I don't know what to do

Vets refuse to give meds unless I bring my fish in...which isn't an option in Toronto in the dead of winter...and for someone without a car on hand

I'm stumped and out of options here

Any help is greatly appreciated

Sincerely,
Taylor


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Contact Cory, he usually has (dry) Levamisole for sale. I believe 5 grams was $15, and that it would treat 50 gallons (twice). Two treatments were recommended by Cory to ensure that all the internal parasites were gone.

I know that Levamisole is very good at treating Callamanus worms, but I am unsure if it treats other internal helminths (I assume it would, but check to be sure).


----------



## Tay690 (May 19, 2009)

Everyone I've talked to has said Levamisole works almost 100% of the time...since I can't really find that I'm opting for Panacur (Fenbendazole)

Which is supposedly the next best thing to Levamisole

I have prazi pro also but I was told that wouldn't work on Flagellates, Cestodes and Nematodes

The prazipro apparently only works on Cestodes

I need something that will treat a wide range as I'm not fully sure what type of parasite i'm dealing with


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Try the Jungle Anti Parasite tank buddies. Very economical and very effective in my experience. I used it on some wild caught cories that wouldn't even look at live white worms, and after the initial treatment, they began eating (less than 24 hours).


----------



## Tay690 (May 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help

I found a couple LFS that actually sell this stuff and I'm going to get some after work

Hopefully it's not too late already


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tay690 said:


> Everyone I've talked to has said Levamisole works almost 100% of the time...since I can't really find that I'm opting for Panacur (Fenbendazole)





Darkblade48 said:


> Contact Cory, he usually has (dry) Levamisole for sale.


As I mentioned, Cory (a user on these forums...) should have Levamisole...


----------



## Tay690 (May 19, 2009)

Waiting for a response

Why is this stuff so freakin' hard to come by for fish?

Almost all dog / pig dewormers contain Levamisole...but for Fish the stuff seems to be non-existent

When the fish won't eat...there is no other way to get it into his system other than through liquid

This has been one of the most frustrating wild goose chases I've ever been on lol


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

I've also been looking for panacur or levamisole for a while. Cannot find it anywhere for some reason. Please let me know if you find a source.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

contact Cory like stated above for leva. I just got some from him about a month ago.

Or you can try and contact a fish vet (if you can find one here), or convince a normal vet to prescribe you some.....or contact the veterinary school in Guelph U to see if they have a fish pathologist who can help you.


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

Possibly trying to get my hands on panacur first as I havent talked to anyone who's used levamisole on rays yet. Nobody takes me seriously when I say I need panacur for fish LOL. I'll try out the U of Guelph as a last resort I guess.


----------

